# help crispy buds



## king leboa (Oct 11, 2009)

my stuff is crispy to dry any one know about rehydrating  large quanity of medican  HELP PLEASE


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

Put it into gallon freezer baggies and spray a TINY amount of water into the bag. Close it for 24 hours and check it.

If it's too moist, just air the baggie for 30 minutes each day until it's good again.

Did you cure the weed yet? Is it just dried from harvest?

It would help if you told us a little more about how it got that way...


----------



## FUM (Oct 11, 2009)

Take an orange/lemon peal  in a baggy and close it. Don't need alot of peal to work. Check in about 6hrs.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2009)

Anything organic gives rise to passing microbes, that will mould.

eace:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 11, 2009)

king leboa said:
			
		

> large quanity of medican


 
So, I'm confused. Is this a large quantity of _medication_? Or a large quantity of _Mexican_?


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> So, I'm confused. Is this a large quantity of _medication_? Or a large quantity of _Mexican_?


It's Medical Mexican! Hell, even I saw that one coming.......


----------



## nvthis (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## daddyo (Oct 11, 2009)

i too over dried some of my bud...
not cured yet. so i put it into a couple of one gallon ziplocks with a small piece of paper towel that i had moistened with water.
check it in a few hours, then again a few after that.
remove the piece of paper towel when you feel you've gotten to where you want it to be.
then check it in a few hours, then again a few hours later...
then off to the jars... if i had any left...
had a decent harvest 

what else other than jars do you cure with?
tupperware?


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 11, 2009)

Some fresh fan leaves will work too.
Just a few-I learned the hard way!



Gb


----------



## FUM (Oct 12, 2009)

The fan leaves sound like a good way.


----------



## meds4me (Oct 12, 2009)

a pc of bread in a jar with the meds work as well...


----------



## ross (Oct 12, 2009)

those little metal "humidifier" disks that you dunk in water can be found at cigar shops and work great.


----------

